# My Log



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

I was not sure where to post this little project, DIY or here?
Anyhow here is my log in pictures....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

That turned out pretty cool. What are the plants on the log? Is that glosso?


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah Glosso - from above .. in the tank & out the tank.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Whoa! That turned out even cooler now that you posted the second pics! I have to admit you should edit your first post to include the finished product. I almost turned away because I though you were routering caves for a pleco or something. I got WAY more than I expected by scrolling down. This is a great idea and youve pulled it off quite nicely!


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

I was surprised myself just how well the glosso is cascading down the log, I think some might reach the bottom this week.
I hope the glosso will then take root in the substrate to add another dimension!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

love the creativity!! should inspire some people to try an do new things like this even with large pieces carve them out and interconnect them so u dont have to find the perfect piece of wood but rather make it suited to your specs. next time i bust out the chain saw im going to have to try this for sure.


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree & in my case I think it would be better to start a new tank rather than add the log to my existing scape.
I have had a few flow problems, getting the gas & light to the bottom of the tank. 
If I had set up a new scape I could of designed a better flow & substrate planting, instead I just removing the stems!
The fact the log is removable offers some further advantage too.
I have already carved out another log in anticipation for a new tank...


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

you ever thought of putting your spray bar inside of it ? drill out a couple holes for legs to get incerted and poof no spray bar, i think it would be very creative could even do a moss over it, then have connect to it as part of your scape to blend everything in as one.


----------



## sAroock (Oct 26, 2010)

what did you cloth the log with? 
It's giving great result, well done.


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

HypnoticAquatic said:


> you ever thought of putting your spray bar inside of it ? drill out a couple holes for legs to get incerted and poof no spray bar, i think it would be very creative could even do a moss over it, then have connect to it as part of your scape to blend everything in as one.


 Well I thought about bending a spray bar to the logs shape & fixing it to the back but, after a bit of moving the bar around, I am getting very good growth & distribution now.
I could cover the log in moss but, that would hide the beautiful bark!

I treated the log with two coats of clear epoxy.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

wow incredible.


----------



## rhinotam0405 (Mar 15, 2010)

Too cool - well done!


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

well done, really creative


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

I really like that, I would even consider purchasing one. Very creative and well done.


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

That's amazing and gorgeous. I'm toying around with doing a paludarium and this would be perfect. 

Is that silicone you used to attach that one end to the glass? What about the other end?


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

I tried a few methods of fixing the log in position but, yes you are right about the silicone.
However the log is not stuck in position but in fact just jammed in position - I applied a 5mm cover of silicone on each end & let it set.
The log holds its self in position quite nicely, it is just about neutral balanced in the water but would turn turtle if left to its own choice.
I left the log in a water butt for 4 weeks before I put it in the tank, I weighed it before & after to see if it would soak up any water because I did not want it to expand while jammed in place!! Anyhow it seems water tight....
I have taking it out a few times to trim the plants & adjust the position.


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Great work and creativity...

BTW what did u put on the log? some epoxy?


*My Low Tech planted tank *
*My Cichlid tank* 
*My DIY Project* 
*My Betta Pico*


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Cool scape.thanks for the top views,
it really looks great! ;-)
What did you use on the wood? (coating?)


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

foxfish said:


> Well I thought about bending a spray bar to the logs shape & fixing it to the back but, after a bit of moving the bar around, I am getting very good growth & distribution now.
> I could cover the log in moss but, that would hide the beautiful bark!
> 
> I treated the log with two coats of clear epoxy.


I treated the log with two coats of clear epoxy as shown in the first pictures roud:


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

One more week & we have the first stem of glosso reaching the substrate (on the right)


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

What kind of wood is the log? I would be interested in trying this if I can find a good piece of wood. I don't know what kinds of wood will or won't rot under water.


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

I am not absolutely sure but, I think most wood will be OK.
Anyhow this log is pine, I found it a couple of years back, I stored it my shed & intended to use it a decoration at Christmas time!
There are a few points to remember though, wet wood will swell up & increase in size so be careful if it is a tight fit in your tank.
I coated this log with three coats of epoxy, the wood needs to be very dry for the epoxy to cure properly.
I also soaked the wood after it was coated in a water butt for 3 weeks before it went in my tank.
I weighed the wood before soaking & after just to see if it had absorbed any water & increased in weight - it had not.
I tried a few methods to hold the log in position, in the end I found that by coating the ends with 5mm of silicone, the log holds in place nicely.
I can see lots of different configurations for scaping with a log & it wood be great to see someone else have a go.....


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

well this really just gave me new ideas for future plans. l already see it...someone mastering this technique and getting top awards at the aga competition. kudos to you my friend. Just imagine how nice HC would look


----------



## Johny_Dough (Nov 30, 2010)

LOL just yesterday I was looking at how my Moss Tree had collected some HC and how it was starting to grow like crazy on it. Then I thought... Hummm wonder how I could make a tree out of HC...

Well now I know  good post.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

Incredible. The thing about me when I see something like this is that I have a subconscious tendency to copy it. I hope you see that as a compliment


----------



## greenbox (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cool! Two questions what's the mesh for in the second pic, and why'd you varnish the wood?


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks fantastic. This is one of the most creative ideas I've seen in a while. I love it.


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

solid looking log roud:


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

Think I might have to use this idea one day.


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

this is cool!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Freaking awesome!!!! Im stealing this idea!!!


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive replies, I would welcome anyone having a go & be very pleased to here about it.
I used the green mesh to hold in the soil but allow the plants roots to come through, just to add another dimension.
The roots have in fact come through & some are even reaching the substrate.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I really wish there were pictures of the use of the mess and the planting of the glosso. I am really confused because I though glosso had to have its roots burried.. in this case they look suspended in the holes you created in the log.

Clear this process up for me please. You did a great job.

sorry I see it above now...


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually it would appear the glosso (& I assume other plants) dont need to have their roots in any substrate to thrive.
The water is fully loaded with all the nutrients required, I have grown crypts, swords & helferi like this too


----------



## GoodwillTKE (Dec 30, 2010)

Update photo? :icon_cool


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I got fed up with maintaining the glosso so I took it out.








View from above...


----------



## TRD_Power (Aug 6, 2010)

I like it better this way. I can see why the Glosso would get annoying to maintain. Great work!


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

foxfish said:


> Actually it would appear the glosso (& I assume other plants) dont need to have their roots in any substrate to thrive.
> The water is fully loaded with all the nutrients required, I have grown crypts, swords & helferi like this too


I didn't know swords could go substrate-less. I thought they were primarily root feeders


----------



## magnosis (Mar 2, 2010)

This is absolutely mind-blowing. Very creative, beautifully executed !!

Bravo !


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

I love this with the variety of plants! Did the cascading glosso need particular maintainence?


----------



## foxfish (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes it was just growing to fast & spreading every where, a lot of it was reaching up too. I might try some HC next..


----------



## Aquascapejackson (Feb 25, 2011)

Very orginal. reminds me of a jungle branch with orchids or ferns on top. Awesome!


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

It's amazing that you were able to cut grooves into the log with just that small rusty pair of scissors. Haha, but seriously very neat idea.


----------

